# Lambs!quarter



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Don!t know if that is correct spelling,I was looking for my strawberry patch in the weeds and grass,it!s a new patch.We had so much rain I couldn!t keep it clean.I kept hearing bees and got to looking and they were getting a snow white pollen off what evertbody calls lambs!quarter.No bees working the goldenrod all around me but they were all over the green spikes on the lambs!quarter?I have never seen or heared of bees working lambs!quarter have any of you?We gather lambs!quarter.poke,dock,dandelion leaves and crowsfoot leaves in the spring for cooked greens.this might help to identify it?


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*lambs quarters*

i let lambsquarters grow on my gardens when i spot healthy ones coming up. makes a great cooked green. I've seen bees all over it lately getting pollen. Lambs Quarters can get pretty big, some of mine are bigger than an average x-mas tree. I usually pinch the tops of the plants to encourage branching, then when we want some cooked greens with dinner, you just go out and cut a branch off, run your hand down it to strip the leaves and drop them in the cook pot.

http://www.veggiegardeningtips.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/Lambs-Quarters.jpg


----------

